# [Spielempfehlung] Bloodline Champions - Online PvP - ESport



## sheyrak (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Leser, da mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel leider noch nicht sehr bekannt ist, würde ich euch hier gerne für dieses begeistern! Am Ende des Posts werde ich einen normalen und einen Ref-Link mit welchem ihr kleine vorteile (nicht ingame, alles ESport und fair) erhaltet eintragen. Entscheided selbst, wenn es Verboten ist bitte per PM mitteilen.

Falls ein anderer Bereich besser geeignet wäre, bitte ich diesen Thread zu verschieben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Bloodline Champions*

** Bloodline Champions Ref-Link **

Bei Bloodline Champions handelt es sich um ein auf PvP ausgelegtes MMO. Man darf sich hier aber nicht von der Genrezugehörigkeit irritieren lassen, auch wenn es ein MMO ist, so gibt es hier keine Level oder individuelle Ausrüstungsmöglichkeiten. Das Ziel der Entwickler ist es, ein Spiel zu kreieren, in dem Teamwork und Skill mehr bedeuten als Level und gute Ausrüstung.

- Es gibt trotzdem "Outfits" im Ingame Shop mit einer Ingame Währung namens Bloodcoins zu kaufen. Diese Verdient ihr durch's spielen und z.B. über meinen Ref Link. (schleichwerbung)

Dies zeigt sich auch in der Schadensverteilung, jeder Angriff macht immer denselben festgelegten Schaden. Greife ich zum Beispiel als Klasse A mit dessen Skill B mein Ziel an, so wird dieser Skill immer 18 Schaden machen und nicht wie in MMOs üblich variieren.

- also keine Critical hits - keine "Lucky-Wins" also

Es gibt zur Zeit 21 Blutlinien, jede von einem Helden vertreten. Jeder dieser Helden hat seine eigenen Fähigkeiten. Die Helden sind in vier Kategorien einteilbar, Tanks, Fernkämpfer, Nahkämpfer und Heiler. Ein weiterer Unterschied zu anderen MMOs zeigt sich direkt zu Beginn, wir entscheiden uns nicht fest für einen dieser Helden. Bei jedem neuen Match können wir einen anderen Helden auswählen, so bleibt der Spieler immer ungebunden und kann sich seinem Team und seinen Gegner anpassen.

- Man hat pro Woche nur 4 Champions zum spielen, gefällt dir einer musst du ihn mit Bloodcoins freischalten, sodass du ihn dauerhaft spielen kannst. Oder du "kaufst" das Spiel.

Ausgelegt ist das Spiel auf PvP-Kämpfe für bis zu 10 Spieler (5 gegen 5). Es gibt auch verschiedene Spielmodi, neben dem Arena-Modus, der eigentlich nichts anderes ist als ein Team-Deathmatch, gibt es zum Beispiel noch einen Capture the Flag Modus. Ein Tournament-System gibt es natürlich auch!


*-* Bloodline Champions ist ein PVP-Spiel mit kurzen, intensiven Matches für bis zu zehn Spielern, aufgeteilt in zwei Teams. Jeder Spieler spielt eine der 21 Blutlinien, jede mit 7 einzigartigen Fähigkeiten.

*-*Verschiedene Blutlinen können sich ergänzen. Verschiedene Karten und Spielmodi erfordern verschiedene Taktiken. Gute Teamarbeit ist ein muss, um Erfolg zu haben.

*-* Der Zufall ist kein Faktor. Zauber und Fähigkeiten machen eine festgelegte Anzahl an Schaden. Zufällige Elemente, wie kritische Treffer und passive Fähigkeiten existieren nicht.

*-* Zauber bewegen sich dahin, wo der Spieler hinzielt und können von gegnerischen Spielern ausgewichen werden, so dass jede Fähigkeit von den individuellen Spielerfähigkeiten abhängt.

*-* Ohne Mana hat das Spiel nahezu keine Pause und basiert stattdessen auf kurzen Abklinkzeiten. Jedes Match ist voll von Action, da man weder grinden, noch farmen muss.


_*Damit ihr einen besseren Eindruck vom Spiel bekommt werde ich hier einen Champion vorstellen.*_

*Guardian:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die "Arten" der Attacken sind bei fast allen Klassen ähnlich, z.B. R ist bei fast jeder Klasse eine defensive Fähigkeit, und die Linke Maustaste der Standard-angriff. Diese Attacke kann man meistens spammen, wenn man nichts besseres zu tun hat.

LMT -> Linke Maustaste
RMB -> Rechte Maustaste
Space -> Leertaste
CD -> Cooldown
Q -> Q taste auf der Tastatur
E -> R taste auf der Tastatur
R -> R taste auf der Tastatur
F -> F taste auf der Tastatur - Ultimate attacke

_Dies sieht ersteinmal kompliziert aus, jedoch lernt man das meiste sehr schnell._
*
LMT: Sweeping Axe*
Dies ist die Standard-Melee attacke des Guardians. Langsam, jedoch steigender schaden bei aufeinanderfolgenden Hits (14/16/18) Bei 4 Stacks des Buffs "Judgement" wird der Schlag "Judgement Sweep" ausgeführt. Guardian bekommt alle 2,5 Sekunden einen Stack. Nach erfolgreichem Judgement Sweep werden die Stacks resettet.

_Judgement Sweep:_ Eine 180° AoE Attacke macht 16 Schaden PLUS 6% des Schadens, welcher der Gegner in dieser Runde erlitten hat.

*RMT: Axe of Zechs CD 7.5 sec.*
Dieses langsame PROJEKTIL fliegt zum Mauszeiger und danach wieder zurück, Incapacitating (betäubt) jedes Ziel, welches getroffen wird für 0.3 Sekunden und macht 16 Schaden, Pro getroffener Gegner macht diese Attacke 40% weniger schaden.

*Space: Intervene CD 7.5 sec.*
Mit diesem Skill bewegst du dich sehr schnell, du "sprintest" richtung Mauszeiger und machst 8 Schaden und den Debuff "Armor Break" beim Gegner und heilst bei Benutzung auf deinen Teammate dich und deinen Mate um 10, füllt alle Judgement Stacks wieder auf (4) und der CD wird sofort resetted. Kann nur alle 3 sekunden auf den selben Mate benutzt werden. 


_Armor Break_: Ziel erleidet 15% mehr Melee Schaden, 10% extra schaden von Projektilen. Debuff bleibt für 2-5 Sekunden, je nach größe der distanz, die mit diesem Sprint überwunden wurden.

*Q: Chains of Zechs CD 9.5 sec.*
Ein großes Feld welches beim Mauszeiger erscheint wird nach 1 Sekunde alle gegner "festhalten" und ihre CD's anhalten, - für 2,8 Sekunden. Gleichzeitig erleidigt jeder getroffene Gegner 8 Schaden.

*E: Disperse CD 9 sec.*
Eine Trance, also ein Zustand in welcher du bei direkten Attacken einen defensiven effekt auslöst. Du hast 1 Sekunde Zeit getroffen zu werden. Bei erfolgreicher benutzung werden alle gegner um dich herum kurz gesilenced (kann nichts machen außer laufen) und erleiden 6 Schaden, Silence dauert 1,2 sekunden.

*R: Chain heal CD 10 sec.*
Fliegt zum Mausbutton, heilt dich oder Mate für 12 HP +50% des erlittenen Schadens der letzten 3 Sekunden. Fliegt (bounces) zu einem nahen Mate wenn möglich, heilt 10 HP +35% erlittener Schaden der letzten 3 Sekunden, und beim letzten (3ten) Mate heilt es 8 HP +20% des erlittenen Schadens der letzten 3 Sekunden. Jeder bekommt den Buff "Breeze", wer von diesem Heil getroffen wird.

_Breeze:_ Erhöht für 5 Sekunden Bewegungstempo um 20%/15%/10% je nachdem als wievielter man getroffen wurde.
*
F (Ultimate): Cyclone Charge*
Du bist während der Ulti unangreifbar. du rushst mit deiner wirbelnden Axt nach weit nach vorne/bis zu einer Mauer und jeder Gegner der deinen Weg kreuzt erleidet 30 Schaden und den debuff "Deep Wound".

_Deep Wound:_ Ziel erleidet 4 Schaden pro Sekunde und 3 Schaden für jede Fähigkeit die das Ziel nutzt. Bleibt 3 Sekunden.


*Nun zu den Links:*

Normaler Link: Bloodline Champions
Mein Ref.- Link: ** Bloodline Champions Ref-Link **

Sucht euch aus, welchen ihr nehmt, ich bekommt für jeden aktiven Spieler 1 Friend-Punkt. Gleichzeitig erhälst du bei der registrierung über meinen Link 5000 Bloodcoins, mit welchen du dann deine erste Bloodlinie schneller freischalten kannst. Gerne biete ich meine Ingame Hilfe an oder Leite euch weiter.

Der "Ingame Channel": "Ger" wird oft von deutschsprachigen besucht. Seid doch bald dabei!


Ich hoffe ich konnte euch erfolgreich ein geniales Spiel schmackhaft machen. Wenn dies nicht der richtige Ort für diesen Thread ist, bitte ich ihn zu verschieben. Wenn es schon einen gibt, tut es mir natürlich Leid. 

lG


----------



## nulchking (20. Mai 2011)

Erinnert mich ein bisschen an LoL?


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2011)

Ganz lustiges Spielchen. Habe ich mal auf der GamesCom gezockt und alle gezogen. (und eine Maus gewonnen )


----------



## sheyrak (20. Mai 2011)

nulchking schrieb:


> Erinnert mich ein bisschen an LoL?


 
 Das Spiel basiert auch auf der Idee von dota, welches auch zu LoL / HoN hervor brachte. Jedoch gibt es hier keine "Creepes", also Nicht-spieler-Characktere (NPC's) außer Übungs-bots.  Jedes einzelne Spiel dauert auch nur ein Bruchteil der Zeit und ist weitaus komplexer im Sinne von Fähigkeiten zielen und Teamspiel. Da man nicht levelt und im Spielverlauf kaum vorteile (außer position) erlangt, hat im Grunde jede aktion in der Runde einen Einfluss auf das Ende. Für dein ganzes Team. Dadurch, dass man seine Fähigkeiten mit der Maus ziehlt und nicht einfach den gegner anvisiert und eine Taste drückt, muss man selbst in der offensive aufpassen, dass man auch wirklich trifft und NICHT getroffen wird.   Hoffe ihr könnt dieses Spiel auch weiteren Leuten empfehlen. Probiert es wenigstens aus. Es gibt eine halbwegs gute Tutorial und außerdem bin ich natürlich jederzeit für Leute ingame da, welche sich dort über meinen Link anmelden.   Heiße ingame genauso wie hier im Forum.  Wenn ihr weitere allgemeine Fragen zu diesem Spiel habt, bitte stellen, damit ich den Hauptbeitrag editieren kann.


----------

